# clen\cramps



## CG (Aug 24, 2010)

So I had an enlightening experience yesterday. Loaded up 50mcg of clen about ah 2 hours abefore hitting the gym. What do ya know, after 10x3on flat db bench and 10x2 of db overhead press, I had the worst cramps in my entire life. I mean I was in fucking tears, both my deltoids were visibly i in knots, my triceps locked out and I couldn't even lift a fucking water bottle. Anyone else have this happen mid workout? I decided the only wway iy couldhave been worse woul been me hitting the foor lol


----------



## 258884 (Aug 24, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> So I had an enlightening experience yesterday. Loaded up 50mcg of clen about ah 2 hours abefore hitting the gym. What do ya know, after 10x3on flat db bench and 10x2 of db overhead press, I had the worst cramps in my entire life. I mean I was in fucking tears, both my deltoids were visibly i in knots, my triceps locked out and I couldn't even lift a fucking water bottle. Anyone else have this happen mid workout? I decided the only wway iy couldhave been worse woul been me hitting the foor lol


 

Supp it with Taurine, tons of H20---has worked for others.  I am hoping to be on the Clen wagon soon too.


----------



## CG (Aug 24, 2010)

oops. Forgot to mention, 2g taurine and about 1.5l of h2o pre workout. Normally 3-4g taurine and about 4-5L water daily. Thank you though


----------



## CG (Aug 26, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't take it pre workout. Take it in a single dose first thing in the am unless you are taking a monster dose. What is your dose btw? 

When I run clen I usually take 10g of taurine a day. It's cheap and does a pretty good job of stopping any cramps.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

I had some cramping issues but found this worked for me:

Post workout: 60mcg Clen/800MG Potassium/2.5G Taurine
Then around 3-4pm: 60mcg Clen/800MG Potassium/2.5G Taurine


----------



## CG (Aug 27, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> Don't take it pre workout. Take it in a single dose first thing in the am unless you are taking a monster dose. What is your dose btw?
> 
> When I run clen I usually take 10g of taurine a day. It's cheap and does a pretty good job of stopping any cramps.



when that happened i think i was only up to 60 or 80 mcg.. 10g of taurine is a huuuge dose lol max i do daily is 4


----------



## CG (Aug 27, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I had some cramping issues but found this worked for me:
> 
> Post workout: 60mcg Clen/800MG Potassium/2.5G Taurine
> Then around 3-4pm: 60mcg Clen/800MG Potassium/2.5G Taurine



hmm, post workout is normally like 3-4 for me lol, i work a late second shift, but i dont want to dose tooo late, never after 5 pm. since that happened, even with higher doses i havent had any issues, so im thinking i just WAY overloaded my shoulders that day. additionally, im really hoping that im getting even doses outta this liquid..


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 27, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> when that happened i think i was only up to 60 or 80 mcg.. 10g of taurine is a huuuge dose lol max i do daily is 4


 
10g is nothing. Two tsp of bulk powder. Do you workout first thing in the AM? I've always took my clen in one dose first thing in the morning and then I train in the evening. I've never needed to exceed 120mcg.


----------



## 68 firebird (Aug 27, 2010)

Potassium is the key. You can be deficient on taurine and still not have hard cramps. With the elevation in core temperature on Clen and the onset of sweating you lose a ton of potassium.
I run my clen with keto so I can use it for the final 8 weeks of my contest prep continuously. I supplement with taurine (2-3 grams) and potassium (3-4 grams), with the potassium being taken at night.  I sweat a lot! i take a little more than others but i've never had an episode of cramping.
I also drink approx 1 gallon of water a day.


----------



## unclem (Aug 27, 2010)

i use 1,000mg 2xs day and it stops back pumps severe and now ill add potassium. and take a rx multivitamin. but thats wat stops my cramps/back pumps.


----------

